# Healing and Wellbeing > Study, Work and Welfare >  >  Legitimate Work-At-Home Jobs

## Anteros

I came across this the other day, and thought it would be a good job for someone who is housebound, or is just having a hard time getting a job for whatever reason.  

http://www.lpcommunications.com/work...-engine-rater/

http://searchengineland.com/intervie...y-rater-108702

Where to apply:

https://www.leapforceathome.com/qrp/public/home

http://www.appenbutlerhill.com/home

http://www.lionbridge.com/

I'm sure there are others, but those are the main ones.


*The pluses:*

*No interview, at least for the company Leapforce.  You just need to pass their employment test, which takes a bit of (unpayed) studying, but isn't too bad from what I heard.   

*On-the-job training and passing the test are more important than employment history.

*You can make your own hours, and the pay is decent for this kind of job.  On par with other entry jobs. 

*The negatives:*

*Requires a bachelor's (A college degree in progress is acceptable for some companies.  Although, I heard they don't verify your degree, if you follow.  :;): )  Btw, a bachelor's in psychology is preferred! 

*You get payed monthly. 

*No benefits.

*You have to work as an independent contractor.  Not much of a negative, but taxes aren't withheld.

*Can be tedious.  But hey, that's work for ya!

*
Other work-at-home jobs, good for people who can write:*

http://christianpf.com/legitimate-work-from-home-jobs/ 

*For more on the application process, the positives and negatives, just enter the company's name here:* 

http://www.glassdoor.com/Reviews/Lea...ws-E303268.htm

From my research, this is definitely worth applying for.  Good luck to those who try!  ::):

----------


## kc1895

Interesting this thread popped up...  Today at work, I picked out a random drawing from employees who took our survey to win a prize.  This person worked in Medical Records, so I tried to find him there, but it turned out he didn't even work in the office.  He only works at home so we have to mail him the football tickets.  This lucky bastard.. I would take a huge pay cut to work at home.  It would cut me 2 hours of commute, better sleep, independence, comfort, rest, and better health.  They should outlaw working at home.

----------


## LuniaNorisi

I LOVE writing! Any writer's work-from-home jobs that are current?

----------


## fetisha

thanks, i did try to get a work at home job once but failed the test  ::(:  , I hate that you have to take a test first.

----------

